# XP drivers for presario CQ-61-310EN!



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi friends, you helped me in previously time, perhaps you might give a tip now.

OK, i have Compaq presario CQ61-310EN laptop. 
this computer is without OS, when im trying install Windows xp on it, it sows Error code : STOP: 0x0000007B, i think sata drivers is neded, right?
but i can't find those drivers. im not going to install Vista.
Here more info about this mashine:
Product number: VJ539EA#B1R
System board ID: 363F
Bios version: F.03
Bios Vendor: Insyde
Serial number: CNF937159P

please, help me solve this problem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I am not finding much on this laptop.
Do you have the option in the BIOS to set the Sata to IDE ?
What options are listed in the BIOS?

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Bios is verry tight, its only shows System info, Security, Diagnostics, Sys. configuration(language,Virtualization technology, Bot options) thats all, no option to shange SATA to IDE  it is the end?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No, its not the end but can you tell me what graphics card you have (ATI or Nvidia)?
Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Its ATI Radeon HD 4200 Graphics with 128MB DDR2 Display Cache.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link to the RAID driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Scroll down to RAID
The folder you want is the X86 for XP32Bit

You will have to slipstream the driver to a "custom" XP CD
Here is a good guide:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

Seeing that there is not much info, I would advice you to download and run Everest (a link is under my signature) once you have XP installed. Post the FULL report to the thread so we can find the rest of the drivers.

Note: HP only list Win7 drivers for this model

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Bill, im going now to see whats hapens. i notice here whats going on with this job.thanks a lot.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I will tell you one thing, this is not going to be an easy task.

It will be a trial and error type situation. This is one of the toughest series to install XP on and you may loose some functions.

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

well, at least i will try but, why they do that? where is my freedom of choice?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats Microsoft for you.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Once you get XP Installed you will need to follow this order.
Please use *XP SP2* (SP3 may cause issues).

Install *NetFramework 2.0* *HERE*

*South Bridge Driver* *HERE*
Scroll down to South Bridge Driver
Download, install and Reboot
Check the *Device Manager* to see if you have *NO* error for the *SM Bus Controller*

MS UAA Driver *HERE*
Download, Install and reboot
Check the Device Manager to see if the *MS UAA *Driver is installed under System Devices.

ATI HDMI Driver *HERE*
This will take you to the Realtek website for HD Audio
Accept the agreement
Scroll down to ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.35 2009/10/12 
Download, install and Reboot


Video driver is *HERE*
*Download* to your *Desktop*
Make a "*New*" Folder and note where it is.
*Open* the ATI Setup
You will be given a Default location to extract the driver (*Don't do it*)
Select *browse* to extract the driver to the folder you made.
*ATI* will start the install process and may give you an error (file path is to long.
*Cancel* the install.
Go back to the folder you made.
Inside this folder is a sub folder.
*Rename* this folder to ATI
Go *HERE* to modify the ATI drive
Instructions are included on the site.
Install the ATI driver and check the *Device Manager *to see if the *Display* driver installed correctly.

This will get you going, but I will need the Everest Report to "see" what the other drivers are.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks a lot for the material, im still workink with that AHCI drivers, perhaps i slipstreamed those drivers not right, in Win setup it says file ahcix64.sys could not be found. 
now im creating a new winlite.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you still have issues try this *HERE* or the HP driver *HERE*
Extract the HP Driver to a folder and use the RAID 7XX folder.

I am not familiar wth winlite.

What version of XP are you installing (64bit)?
The drivers I have posted are for a XP 32bit OS.

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

im using 32bit version, im still trying,i haved Power issue by bad weather. im living i a small town.


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

one more question, when i using Nlite, im selecting all that folder raid7xx then Nlite shows me select drivers x64 and X86, i must select all, or only x86?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You need to select X86 ONLY if you are using a 32bit OS.

X64 is for a 64bit OS

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

i tried all options, and those drivers give me no effect, the same error STOP: 0x0000007B,
or ahcix64.sys could not be found. what the heck? il tried all option all night long Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The *ahcix64.sys* is the 64bit driver list in the X64 folder.

Are you sure you are installing the 32bit OS?
I am not sure why you are getting the 64Bit error.

Try slipstreaming both.

Bill


----------



## Paulioyzzz (Jan 13, 2009)

im sure my OS is 32bit. i tried everything, slipstreaming both also. this is the first time i have with laptop, some missery.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What file from the first link (SATA) are you slipstreaming?
It should be the *ahcix86* Setup information 14kb.
You want to select ALL the files in *ahcix86* Setup information 14kb when Nlite prompts you to select the driver.

Bill


----------



## andrius1008 (Nov 21, 2009)

*CQ-61-310EN from Lithuania*

Was a problem with audio drivers but:

IDT high definition audio for windows XP
ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp45001-45500/sp45032.exe

RAID driver worked from ATI xp
WHQL_SB7xx_RAID_XP_WS03_3.1.1540.127

Wireless driver winxp
was from http://www.atheros.cz/ select AR9285 and download
second link from list 

all forked for me 
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## samiras (Jan 21, 2010)

Paulioyzzz said:


> Hi friends, you helped me in previously time, perhaps you might give a tip now.
> 
> OK, i have Compaq presario CQ61-310EN laptop.
> this computer is without OS, when im trying install Windows xp on it,
> Product number: VJ539EA#B1R


Display driver (for XP) for this model
(VEN_1002&DEV_9712&SUBSYS_363F103C&REV_00\4&10084752&0&2808):

http://letitbit.net/download/4843.457a0cfc6a46c1ebc7c4770fd9/VGA_ATI_mod_8.610.0.0000.zip.html
or try this:
http://dl.strags.com/catalyst0910-mobility-whql-all.exe

Wireless (Atheros) driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-78596-1


----------



## paddy2shoes2001 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Folks,
this is only post i could find on net to sort out my problem with cq61-415sa ,it has rs880m ati chipset and cant get graphics driver to load ,smbus loads from southbridge link in previous post but have tried mod and doesnt seem to support this graphics chipset ,two links abover are no good one has to pay and other is dead link anyone help please ?
Pat


----------

